# Anyone going to the NGRR event in Raleigh tomorrow



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Hazel and I are going to the golden retriever event tomorrow. I was wondering if any GRFers will be there.

http://www.goldenrescuenc.org/picnic.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Most likely, Fostermom will be there-she's with NRGRR.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll be there. My husband is the cook for the events and I will setting up and running the games. Danny and Jasper will be with me. I leave Jasmine home because she'll fetch things that people throw in the pond for hours. She's getting too old for that.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great time!! Have a blast!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Great. I can't wait. I hope there are tons of goldens there


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Mikeynote, did you make the reunion? It was really, really busy and crazy as can be. I will say, my feet are killing me after 6 1/2 hours of being on them. It was a super successful event and so much fun for the dogs.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

*GR Picnic*

Hi Fostermom. We had a blast at the picnic yesterday. Hazel had so much fun swimming, rolling on the ground and finding little kids to play with. What a wonderful event!!!!
Here are some pictures that I took. I'll try to post some video later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like it was lots of fun and there was a good turn out!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pictures! I can't wait to see the video. I know we must have crossed paths, but just don't know who each other is.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I didn't see this post until it was too late but we made it out to the lake yesterday too! Max and Allie wore themselves out and had a blast!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Fostermom and GoldenKat here is the video we took. Sorry it was large so I had to break it into two videos....I apologize for the camera work...it was tough holding the flip and try to not lose Hazel I don't know if you guys are in it...but I hope so 

Part 1




Part 2


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm...it didn't look like it posted correctly. Here are the links:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video-I love seeing so many Goldens having a great time. Your Hazel is such a pretty girl.


----------

